# Newbie from Illinois



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

brianj said:


> I look forward to learning a bunch here...


Welcome. Good place to start: www.beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?275-How-to-Start-Beekeeping, and Michael Bush's website: http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Brian!


----------



## Planner (Apr 3, 2016)

Welcome and I suggest you join your locale club. I know there is one in DuPage County but not certain about your area.


----------



## brianj (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Planner - there is a local club - and not too far from my house. Timing of their meetings may be difficult when combined with my work schedule, but I hope to make it happen. This is an exciting endeavor!


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Brian!


----------



## Joe Mac (Jun 1, 2016)

Welcome to BeeSource, Brian. Let us know when you get your bees next year.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource. Start with two hives if you have the room and money. You'll be able to compare the growth and have resources to use if one hive gets in trouble. Good luck.


----------

